# Need a hunting dog



## cccp80 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey everyone!

I'm currently looking for a dog that would help me with hunting small game/upland/waterfowl. I guess, my first question would be what breed to choose? That's where I'd like to hear your oppinion.
As of my taste, I personally like Irish Setters and Spaniels so if you got puppies, and don't mind giving them away, please lete me know.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Vizsla is a perfect all around dog and great with the family. Of course I have one so I'm bias. lol English Springers are awesome for upland and some waterfowl. Once again I have one so may be bias there also. Waterfowl?? The very strongest,never give up and could care less about taking names after kicking azzzzz. The Chessie!! I would challenge anyone to name a bigger,stronger breed with endurance to match than a Chessie. But I guess if ya look at my screenname I may be bias. lol On a serious note. If all comes down to what type of hunting you do, whether or not you go out once a week,once a month or everyday no matter what the weather. If the dog is to be kept inside or out. Do you have kids or plan on them. Live in town or the country. There is alot to consider but I'm sure you will get alot of feedback to help make your choice. Good luck and I'd be happy to give my $.02 as needed!


----------



## cccp80 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks for reply.

I live in a city, in a small apartment so I can't have a big dog nor can I keep in outside. So I guess, labs and shessies are off the list. Plus, I think I need a short hair dog since I might have allergy to long hair dogs.
What's left?

What about German Shorthaired Pointer?


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

most all bird dogs are high energy, and puppies are really high energy. No matter what dog you get you are going to have to give it plenty of exercise b/c it would be in your apartment. I would look at the weimaraner it has short hair. But I think it is more of a field pointer. I like britney spaniels. They can do a little bit of everything (point, retrieve, flush) and are great companions, good with kids, and very intelligent. Females are about 35-45 lbs. They are not really apartment dogs though.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

vizsla, but they are really expensive to get a good one. They are very energetic when puppies and will require a lot of attention. No really good apartment dogs. Try rescue organizations for the breed you like. Sometimes for a minimal fee they can get you a dog to adopt. Give it a try!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I hunt over a pair of Short hairs every year, great for upland. Do great out in Iowa for us. Skip the weimaraner. My buddy had one and she was fine but I would not recommend them. The Weimar is the from the Vizsla but they are like night and day. You could get by with a Vizsla but the coldwater in late season waterfowl is tough on them. I used to keep mine wrapped in a blanket and camo burlap for late season. It really is going to come down to what type of hunting you plan on doing the most. I hunt everything I can in Ohio and travel to several States to hunt what is not around here( ringnecks, grouse ect) But I also live in the country so......Springer for upland and 2 Chessies for waterfowl ( but 1 will be upland also this season) Vizsla retired after hunting 11 years, he is 15 but does not know it. lol Narrow down what you really need a dog for and let that help in your choice. As mentioned before, whichever breed you chose it will need to be able to be worked out everyday. Being in a Apt is tough on a working dog. Kinda like taking a couch potato and asking him to go run a 5 k.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've noticed that a lot of the short hair breeds shed the most. My springers shed bad once at about 7 months old or so, but after that they don't loose much hair. Nothing like a lab or similar breed at least. There's a chance I'll be having a batch of springer pups in a couple months, but I'm afraid I won't be giving them away.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

cccp80,
German Shorthair? Irish Setter? In an apartment? You gotta be kidding. Do yourself and the dog a favor; get a house with some yard. Get a BIG yard before you get a German Shorthair or Irish Setter. Research the breeds, it's a long-term commitment. Don't forget that you have to live with the dog when not hunting.

This is my 3 month old English Setter pup, female.


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

gorgeous dog man. what are you going to hunt with your dog? you can pm me if you dont want to give any info out here i would understand.

GABO


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> what are you going to hunt with your dog? you can pm me if you dont want to give any info out here


I gotta ask. Why would he be worried about saying what he intends to hunt?


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Steel Mago has it right...do some homework. I had weimereiners, german short hairs, britneys, labs, and golden retrievers. The german shorthairs will drive you nuts in the house. I know all dogs are different, but they are pretty high strung, and boy, do they like to run. Weims seem a little less high strung to me, and would be o.k. in the house, but still like to run. The brit was a good dog, but I still wouldn't have put her in the house. The lab is the only house dog we have had and he is great. Golden retriever, no thanks, too much hair. He will sleep in the snow rather than a kennel. He likes it outside. 

Kevin


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> I gotta ask. Why would he be worried about saying what he intends to hunt?


maybe he doesnt want you to know. lol.

GABO


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Maybe he's training it to run cats. Ha-ha. Purely a joke - I think.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks GABO, I think she is a pretty dog. Really sweet disposition too. She and I are going to hunt grouse, woodcock, and pheasant. I doubt she'll be ready for my Minnesota trip in October, but I hope to get her on some release pheasants around Ohio. Two other breeds I would have considered getting are English Springer Spaniel and a Pointing Lab. Both of these might be a little more versatile, especially with regards to waterfowl hunting.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## cccp80 (Jul 19, 2005)

got_a_buzz_on said:


> gorgeous dog man. what are you going to hunt with your dog? you can pm me if you dont want to give any info out here i would understand.
> 
> GABO


See my very first post in this thread. It say it all.


To everyone else: thanks a lot for the info. Now I really need to sit down and weight everything before I make my decision because I don't wanna torture the dog by locking it in my apartment. Maybe I really should wait until I get a bigger place or mayeb find a breed that will survive in a small place like mine.

Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

We have a German Shorthair and a Weimaraner. Very short haired....not much shedding. The dogs are used for grouse and pheasant. Our weimer doesn't hunt anymore, she is eleven years old and she would rather stay home in the warm house....Now the shorthair is a different story. Gus is ready to go,go,go. He needs lots of exercise. Great hunting dog. Needs room to run. When Gus retires we will get another shorthair.....great pointer, great hunter....just high strung.
























I Love My Dogs!!!!


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

guys I love my shorthair, she pointed more birds than I shot last year. she is great in the house,and sleeps in bed with my son every night. I just don't see how you can do any better than my shorthair.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4060&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


----------

